# 1947 heavy 10L cross slide bearings



## mac (Oct 21, 2011)

Had to replace crossslide bearings in my sb 10L with taper attachment. after many hours of searching,  I found a reference to thrust bearings from boston gear. I figured might as well try, my original ones were trashed.  Got the kits and surprise a perfect fit.  the number is boston gear 17195 and a0101k kit- thrust washer. this is the msc #0358591. The price is like 10.00  for each kit.  This kit has the bearings in a plastic retainer, and 2 washers. It takes 2 kits, 1 for each side of taper attachment. what a world of difference this makes.all play and slop gone.


----------

